# Furacão DELTA (Atlântico 2020 #AL26)



## Revenge (6 Out 2020 às 20:21)




----------



## Revenge (6 Out 2020 às 21:52)

Ventos máximos aumentaram para as 145mph. Já não falta muito para passar a Cat. 5.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2020 às 01:11)

As previsões atuais mostram o Delta a entrar praticamente na mesma zona do Laura. Que tareia!


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 06:48)

NHC considera agora Delta às portas da Categoria 5 (

INIT 06/2100Z 18.9N 84.1W 125 KT 145 MPH
* 12H 07/0600Z 20.2N 86.1W 135 KT 155 MPH*
24H 07/1800Z 21.8N 88.8W 105 KT 120 MPH
36H 08/0600Z 23.0N 91.1W 110 KT 125 MPH
48H 08/1800Z 24.4N 92.6W 115 KT 130 MPH
60H 09/0600Z 25.9N 93.2W 115 KT 130 MPH
72H 09/1800Z 28.0N 92.9W 110 KT 125 MPH
96H 10/1800Z 32.4N 90.9W 55 KT 65 MPH...INLAND
120H 11/1800Z 35.5N 87.3W 20 KT 25 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW






paragem de reforço:


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 07:02)

Meteorito .... pânico religioso!!


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 07:46)

Esta manhã :


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 09:45)

Perto de... Delta em movimento 26km/h...


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 11:41)

https://www.meteo-tropicale.fr/
https://www.meteo-tropicale.fr/en/


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 11:44)

alguns gostam de viver perigosamente


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 14:16)

O sol nasce sobre Delta


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 14:39)




----------



## FJC (7 Out 2020 às 15:42)

Boa tarde
Pelo que tenho visto de imagens, o Delta, ainda não teve um olho definido, apesar de ter chegado a categoria 4....


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 16:13)

FJC disse:


> Boa tarde
> Pelo que tenho visto de imagens, o Delta, ainda não teve um olho definido, apesar de ter chegado a categoria 4....



Boa tarde,

A menos que esteja enganado, agora ele está na classe 2 (ver acima no post ).


----------



## hurricane (7 Out 2020 às 19:24)

Ja existem imagens dos efeitos do furacao?


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 20:00)

hurricane disse:


> Ja existem imagens dos efeitos do furacao?



Boa noite,
A ter cuidado: como diminuiu de intensidade, os efeitos são bastante "banais"...
significativamente menos severa do que a Wilma em 2005

é mais o "covid" que gosta. 


São mais os animais que vão estar na linha da frente...


----------



## Toby (8 Out 2020 às 08:57)




----------



## Toby (8 Out 2020 às 12:00)

A trajectória está a ficar mais acentuada e parece estar a ir numa direcção que o levaria a aterrar algures entre o Lago Charles e Lafayette LA. Por muito intensa que seja a Delta nesse momento, não é claramente uma boa notícia. Muitos telhados tinham sido danificados e ainda estão cobertos com lonas (em azul na foto), como para os destroços deixados por Laura, as pessoas fizeram montes deles à espera em frente das suas casas para serem removidos. Tudo poderia ter de ser refeito...


----------



## Toby (8 Out 2020 às 19:28)




----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2020 às 19:33)

Toby disse:


>


Parece certo que vai fazer landfall praticamente na mesma zona do Laura. A pequena localidade chamada Cameron, a sul de Lake Charles, é mesmo para desaparecer com tempo e as das redondezas devem levar o mesmo caminho.  Péssima zona para se viver, pois está sempre na trajetória de várias tempestades.


----------



## Toby (9 Out 2020 às 06:49)

Sim, e está a ficar mais forte (categoria 3 novamente). 

http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/adt/odt26L.html


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2020 às 15:08)

Live Cam em Lake Charles:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Out 2020 às 16:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Live Cam em Lake Charles:



Está fortíssimo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Out 2020 às 16:17)

Está a fazer landfall pelos vistos , imagens brutais ao vivo desse sítio Lake Charles.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2020 às 16:38)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Está a fazer landfall pelos vistos , imagens brutais ao vivo desse sítio Lake Charles.


Começa a parecer-me que as imagens do suposto direto são de um vídeo gravado, pois parece que é sempre repetido.  Se assim for, peço desculpa, mas é enganador. 

Neste Direto, que é mais fidedigno, em nenhum local (quando aparecem as webcams) o vento está como aparece nesse vídeo. 

Outro direto, mas não sei a localização exata do mesmo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Out 2020 às 17:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Começa a parecer-me que as imagens do suposto direto são de um vídeo gravado, pois parece que é sempre repetido.  Se assim for, peço desculpa, mas é enganador.
> 
> Neste Direto, que é mais fidedigno, em nenhum local (quando aparecem as webcams) o vento está como aparece nesse vídeo.
> 
> Outro direto, mas não sei a localização exata do mesmo.



Sim o temporizador reinicia, devem estar em loop as imagens. Enfim. De qualquer modo filmar chuva torrencial a bater no vidro da frente do carro, ainda por cima de um furacão, é sempre satisfatório .


----------



## Toby (10 Out 2020 às 10:18)




----------



## Toby (11 Out 2020 às 08:14)




----------

